# pump guys out there? Charles daly ?



## hardcoredecs (Apr 22, 2011)

Picked up a charles daly field 3" pump recently for cheap because it wont eject the shell. I was hoping a good cleaning would take care of it. Any one have any info on these guns? Any ideas why it wont eject? Cant even find a website for charles daly. What part exactly makes the shell eject would even help if you could tell me that. I'm geussing its the latch looking deal on the bolt? Any ideas?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Might be a broken ejector. You will have to search for the part or get a smith to look at it.

Charles Daly imported firearms from various different foreign manufacturers.

FYI, from WIKI

A letter from Michael Kassnar posted on the Charles Daly Website on January 29, 2010 indicated that Charles Daly and KBI were going out of business and closing their doors effective January 29, 2010.

As of the SHOT Show held in Las Vegas in January, 2012, Charles Daly and CD DEFENSE have announced their return to the US market with distribution by Trans World Arms LLC of Harrisburg, PA.

No Website available.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Take barrel off set aside 
Careful not to pull out the head as I call it
Next tap pins slowey out remove trigger and guts 
You will see a plastic shape thing that may have slipped it seat 
Put back together and try again 
Happened to my cd years ago. Well I think it was the cd ah heck it's been awhile give it a try :sniper:


----------

